# Trooper hospitalized after car hits parked cruiser in work zone on I-495 in Haverhill



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Trooper hospitalized after car hits parked cruiser in work zone on I-495 in Haverhill

HAVERHILL, MASS. (WHDH) - A state police trooper was hospitalized after his parked cruiser was struck in a work zone on Interstate 495 northbound in Haverhill on Wednesday morning.

A driver allegedly entered the far left lane of the highway just before exit 49, which had been cordoned off for a work zone, when they struck the parked cruiser around 9:20 a.m., according to Jacquelyn Goddard, spokesperson for the Massachusetts Department of Transportation.

The trooper, who was in the cruiser at the time, was taken to a local hospital with minor injuries.

The driver who allegedly struck the cruiser did not sustain any injuries.

State police say the driver may have fallen asleep behind the wheel.

An investigation is ongoing.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Glad to hear the trooper is okay.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Prayers sent. I'm so tired of these friggin' unguided missiles. I've been tired working doubles and going to school and court. You know it while it's coming on and you PULL OVER until you get your shit together. This has gotten way out of hand. Last week a CSP cruiser was hit and it looked like a crushed can from a compacter … a little personal accountability goes a long way.


----------

